# Prepare to sigh



## Richard King (Aug 10, 2008)

didn't I read somewhere where the house of worship was NOT supposed to be a marketplace

****Link Removed by Administrator Due to Multiple Violations of the Second Commandment*** If you feel that you _must_ see the video you can contact Mr. King privately for the link.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 10, 2008)

They asked the question, "What would Jesus do?" I believe He would fashion a scourge.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 10, 2008)

> "What would Jesus do?" I believe He would fashion a scourge.



Amen. Pagans being pagans would merit a sigh. This is oh so much worse.


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 10, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > "What would Jesus do?" I believe He would fashion a scourge.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen. Pagans being pagans would merit a sigh. This is oh so much worse.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 10, 2008)

The phrase "den of thieves" comes to mind for some reason.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone got a whip?


----------



## Richard King (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Josh.
Sorry about the link.
I know you know I wasn't promoting the imagery. 
Just poor judgment on my part.

For those who didn't see it, it was a network news report on disgusting "Christian" junk sold in churches and as church money makers.
It included things as awful as bottled water called Holy Water, Jesus jogging shoes and a Bobble Head Jesus.

It was just incredibly sad to see. Sadder still that the secular media questioned it more than the churches did.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 11, 2008)

The very sad thing is that the secular news media could see that there is something that is just not right about that junk. It's so unsettling to hear church folks justifying their tackiness and irrelevance and the trivializing of Christ's Gospel.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 11, 2008)

Richard King said:


> Thanks Josh.
> Sorry about the link.
> I know you know I wasn't promoting the imagery.
> Just poor judgment on my part.
> ...



It sounds just as bad if not worse then some of those Christian bookstores that sell their junk in the name of the Lord. Lot of it is just tacky but it sells because Christians who don't know any better think it's God honoring.


----------

